

It’s not just the iPhone 5S — the 5C sensors aren’t accurate either - 0cool
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/07/apple-its-not-just-the-iphone-5s-the-5c-sensors-arent-accurate-either/

======
Hopka
I'm sceptical. You can actually use the upper button on the left side of the
app pictured in the article [1] to calibrate that app. So you could make it
show whatever inaccuracies you wanted. And it's far from an "unfixable sensor
problem" that "would put a dent in Apple's reputation". Also, analog bubble
levels aren't always perfectly accurate either.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ihandy-level-
free/id29985275...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ihandy-level-
free/id299852753)

~~~
arrrg
Apple’s built-in compass (which has not calibration) also shows many devices
to be off. I’m not sure why that person chose a third-party app to show this
off.

This is a real issue.

~~~
andyhmltn
AFAIK you can calibrate the compass. At least in iOS7. But using an iPhone 5 I
always find the compass to be incorrect most of the time.

------
craigc
I'm not entirely sure why this is a big deal right now. I had an iPhone 1 and
when the App Store opened up I downloaded Cube Runner. The accelerometer
calibration was off by A LOT. Just keeping my phone flat on the table would
cause the ship to shoot off far to the left.

I actually had to replace my iPhone at the Genius Bar (I think more than once)
in order to get one that worked better.

Since that was over 5 years ago it is very unlikely that Apple will now decide
to offer software calibration in the OS.

As for this comment from the article

> Unfixable sensor problems, however, would put a dent in Apple’s reputation
> as the company that sweats the small stuff to get every last detail right.

I am pretty sure iOS 7 already did that.

------
Cthulhu_
Offtopic, but I like how the article calls the 5C "relatively inexpensive";
it's still a high-end (priced) device that looks intentionally low-price /
less refined.

------
brunnsbe
Gizmodo has a more detailed article with some tests from last week:
[http://gizmodo.com/the-iphone-5s-motion-sensors-are-
totally-...](http://gizmodo.com/the-iphone-5s-motion-sensors-are-totally-
screwed-up-1440286727)

------
hmottestad
I'm leaning towards a calibration issue.

Apple could release an app for calibrating the sensors and offer to help you
at an Apple Store.

Anyone familiar with Windows Phone or Android know if their sensor software
offers calibration?

~~~
Osmium
> I'm leaning towards a calibration issue.

Surely this is easy to test? Is the level always off by the same magnitude, in
the same direction, for any given phone? Would be nice if the parent article
had tested this...

If a particular phone is always off by, say, 3.5º it's presumably an easy fix,
though, as you say, would require everyone to run a calibration on their
phone.

~~~
hmottestad
If every phone has a slightly different offset = not calibrated

A batch of phones has the same offset, but there are different offset between
batches = calibrated, but poorly

All phones have the same offset = Rounding error, sensor bugs, who knows.

------
nwh
Have the sensors ever been good? I've always found the compass to either
constantly lose calibration, or when it finds it, it's a good 90° off where it
should be. Since they introduced the hardware in the iPhone 4, essentially.

------
roflcopta
I don't have an iPhone5c/5s to attempt this myself but what I was informed is
that you have to:

> place the unit into "Do Not Disturb" mode be sure to turn off any type of
> call from anyone, and always silence.

> place the unit on charge

> let the unit sit flat on the backside for 90 min (home button facing up)

> check status.

Someone want to try this?

------
aw3c2
In Android one can simply calibrate those sensors by placing the device on a
level surface. Surely this is possible in Ios too?

~~~
ghshephard
Apple has a calibration process that doesn't require a flat surface. The first
time you go to the "level" app (it's a right swipe from compass) - you are
asked to spin a little virtual ball in a circle (kind of like a roulette
wheel) - after three or four spins it's calibrated and (at least on my iPhone
5) works as a dead level.

------
ghshephard
Anybody with an iPhone 5S see the problem? My iPhone 5 is dead level on when I
put it on a known-level surface in portrait, landscape format, or flush flat -
well, to within 1 degree (I don't get 1/2 degrees on the iPhone 5)

You are required to calibrate it by spinning the "ball" around prior to using
it though.

~~~
arrrg
5S, 3° off on a flat surface.

~~~
ghshephard
Interesting - Did you run the calibration process? (Spin the little virtual
ball in the "roulette" wheel)

~~~
arrrg
You pretty much have to, every time you launch the built-in compass app. I
feel this process is mostly for the compass, not the level.

The 3° are consistent, across multiple tries for several days. I think there
will have to be a software fix. Seems like their calibration process in the
factory was off or something. No big deal but annoying.

------
static_typed
Has QA slipped, or are all the walls in walled garden all a bit wonky?

~~~
leviathan
I'm wondering the same thing. There's also this placeholder text that still
shows even on iOS 7.0.2

[https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
prn2/q71/s...](https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
prn2/q71/s720x720/1381839_10153347469130121_1218956929_n.jpg)

I submitted a bug report, but I'm yet to hear anything about it.

~~~
dan1234
That's odd. The placeholder text doesn't show for me (correctly reads
"Music"). iPhone 5/7.0.2

~~~
leviathan
I checked with 4 separate phones with 4 separate people. Same thing. Maybe
it's a localization issue?

~~~
dan1234
Could be. What locale are you using? It's fine on "British English"

~~~
csixty4
Fine here. AT&T iPhone 5, 7.0.2 (11A501) on "English".

But definitely looks like someone didn't fill out all the translation strings
somewhere.

------
marban
How can 2.7° even matter? I assume people are not laying brick walls with
their phone.

~~~
adlpz
Are you serious? If you are hanging a 1.5-meter long painting and you go off
by 2.7 degrees (not %, by the way, that would be FAR worse) on the angle, one
side will be around 7 centimetres higher that the other.

This is a serious screw up. Hopefully it can be solved with just a
recalibration.

~~~
marban
I can do the maths. We're not talking about the precision of a measurement
tool here but mostly a mediocre input controller for asphalt racing, which I
assume is barely noticeable for people playing a game on their couch.

~~~
stedaniels
Unfortunately, your narrow view of the use of the sensors in a smartphone
isn't indicative of their actual widespread use in many applications hobby and
commercial. Heck I remember reading recently about some of the Syrian "rebels"
using an iPad to aim mortars. (Note my example isn't something I'd entertain
personally!)

~~~
nfg
> Syrian "rebels" using an iPad to aim mortars

Photo:
[http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52385f79eab8eafb56d...](http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/52385f79eab8eafb56d28236-800-/rtx13mqd.jpg)

------
linker3000
"Apple’s reputation as the company that sweats the small stuff to get every
last detail ++of their marketing campaigns++ right."

(Products, not so much)

FTFY

~~~
linker3000
Oh dear, I've upset the fanbois!

Antennagate

Magsafe power adaptor recall

Scratchgate/Scuffing

Maps

There's no doubt many companies/products have glitches and design faults, but
the eulogizing needed a bit of balance.

~~~
ScottWhigham
My guess would be that people downvoted you for your reddit-style comments
that add nothing to the conversation rather than "the fanbois" taking up for
Apple. You aren't new here so I assume you either (a) knew that, or (b) are
assigning the blame for the wrong reasons. Had you taken as much time (or put
in as much thought) with your original comment as you did with this follow-up,
I suspect you would've had upvotes.

